

Auctomatic launches better tools for eBay powersellers - Harj
http://venturebeat.com/2007/10/22/auctomatic-launches-better-tools-for-ebay-powersellers/

======
cyggie
What they're trying to do sounds great... but I wonder how well they really
know their user base...

Scheduling: Without basic feature like scheduling, I CAN'T even test them out.
Most "power seller" sell the same items over and over, so it doesn't matter
how much I love the interface, if I have to sit there manually launching the
listings myself, it's just not going to work...

Inventory management: The idea is nice, but guess what... I'd say 80% of the
successful eBay seller will branch out to other platform like amazon & their
own site. If you're only monitoring my eBay inventory, it's pretty much
pointless... because the idea behind monitoring inventory level for eBay
seller is so they don't over list and piss off their buyers, but unless it's
synced up with my other selling platform, it's not going to do me any good...

~~~
Harj
hey cyggie,

thanks for the feedback. to address your points:

Scheduling - yes we totally agree scheduling is a critical feature and it's at
the top of <http://features.auctomatic.com> and we'll be working on it asap.
We've found that powersellers are still happy to test out the beta and give us
really useful feedback without it - that was the purpose of the first beta
launch so it's not been a problem.

Inventory management - there's nothing tying inventory in the app to eBay
specifically. It just happens that eBay is the first platform we're supporting
but we'll be offering multiple channel support as soon as the core ebay
product is ready. We'll also be tying the inventory into a backend accounts
package like Quickbooks to provide a one-stop shop system for complete
inventory control.

Please let me know if there's any other feedback you have - it's exactly to
hear this that we launched the beta so it's much appreciated. If you have
specific feature requests please feel free to submit and/or vote at
<http://features.auctomatic.com>

------
far33d
Smalltalk?

~~~
henning
Smalltalk!

~~~
Harj
and some ruby :)

~~~
mov
and what about Patrick's CROMA Lisp?

------
vlad
Congrats!!

